# I need a great concealer for dark circles



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Help I have noticed I'm getting dark circles under my eyes. Can anyone recommend a concealer that will cover them?


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

What is your skin tone?

Also, watch this video--it's 11 minutes but helpful for the direction you could be going. http://youtu.be/lxP1msXNrf0


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

MAC 

I love their products. They make great concealers.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Erase Paste by Benefit is my go to, their products are awesome!! You can buy it at Sephora.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Erase Paste.Absolutely.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Erase Paste.Absolutely.


Thanks I'm going to check this out.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

You're probably looking for answers from someone with personal experience. I don't have that but this link looks thorough regarding possible causes and a variety of remedies. On a related topic, my MIL as well as my sister have had varicose veins hidden with laser therapy which is one of the treatments for circles as well.

Dark Circles: Causes Home Remedies & Treatment


----------

